# Help to identify



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pls help to identify these two plants


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

The 2nd one is _Pogostemon erectus_. First one's too blurry for me to tell, it could be any number of things. If I had to guess, maybe Pogostemon stellatus... if you could get a clearer shot, it would help


----------

